# sound bricht plötzlich ab



## Alexander Bauer (19. April 2004)

Habe folgendes Problem: 

Immer wenn ich mir auf Windows Media Player DVD's ansehe bricht mir nach einiger Zeit der Sound ab, das Bild läuft aber weiter! Mit PowerDVD beginnt der Sound erst garnicht zu laufen. Ich sehe zwar das Bild, habe aber keinen Ton!

MP3's und der Gleichen funktionieren aber einwandfrei (WinAmp)! Auch beim Spielen habe ich keine Probleme.

Im Geräte Manager leuchtet auch kein Warnhinweiß auf, dass irgendetwas nicht stimmt

Betriebssystem: WinXP
Prozessor: AMD Athlon XP +1800
Soundkarte: Creative soundblaster live 5.1

BITTE GANZ DRINGEND UM HILFE BIN SCHON AM VERZWEIFELN


----------

